# New is not new



## adamk (Jun 22, 2009)

When i start a new topic and I go to "new" it's not listed.


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

For you it's not new because you have already seen it.

For others it will be visible under 'New'.


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Looks new to me.


----------



## BariMelt (Jul 15, 2003)

If you write a new post in the forest and no one is around to read it, does it actually exist?


----------



## Guto (Jul 19, 2003)

have you checked that the Filter option to hide read threads ("unread discussions") is not checked? if you uncheck it, your post should show.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Guto said:


> have you checked that the Filter option to hide read threads ("unread discussions") is not checked? if you uncheck it, your post should show.


This is correct because if you post it , you must have read it. So it will be filtered out if you filter out threads you have already read.


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Pete, it may be a bit optimistic to assume that people read or understand what they have said


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

Pete Thomas said:


> This is correct because if you post it , you must have read it. So it will be filtered out if you filter out threads you have already read.


But who says ....just because you authored a thread...you have read it ????? A bit presumptuous, no ???


----------



## germanwatches (Sep 16, 2013)

It's similar to calculating the absorbed dose. Airtime is new.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

It's a filter issue, as suggested above. Click on the filter options on the left side above the newly listed threads. Unclick all the options, then be sure to click on the bottom box, to save your choice as a default. Then click the filter button and you'll be all set.


----------



## GT (Feb 3, 2003)

If you're like me and have a failing memory...everything is new!


----------



## adamk (Jun 22, 2009)

I see the filter pull down.
Now that you all have chimed in it's up.
i guess that I don't need to see what i wrote, just the responses.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

adamk said:


> Now that you all have chimed in it's up.


I don't know what that means, but as long as you are happy then all is OK!


----------



## adamk (Jun 22, 2009)

it shows up in the new posts.
i know i can always look it up in the appropriate category.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

adamk said:


> it shows up in the new posts.


What shows up?


----------

